# Cool Fireman 1909



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2015)

This is a cool fire motorcycle! 1909


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2015)

Way Kool!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greg M (Feb 25, 2015)

No fire too small...


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2015)

Any fire too big.


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2015)

Greg M said:


> No fire too small...




Scoff if you like, but he, along with the 39,999 other motorcycle firefighters in the B.F.D. had no problem getting major fires out in pretty short order.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 26, 2015)

the rider william is the american record holder for transcontinental record........he rode from ny to sf on a "california" later became yale-california.......consider there werent much for roads back then much less fuel or oil.......i believe if i remember right he rode on the the railroad itself much of the journey

the bike pictured is a greyhound

legendary trip that i believe trumps horatio in his auto/transcon drive by several months.........everybody eager to make a mark in history on these early days


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Scoff if you like, but he, along with the 39,999 other motorcycle firefighters in the B.F.D. had no problem getting major fires out in pretty short order.




I am scoffing.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

I like to scoff.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

Scoff is a stupid word.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep it up and you'll become a scofflaw.


----------

